# Seiko 6139 yellow dial.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I know I've asked this before, but new members have joined and someone may have what I'm after. Looking for an original Seiko Pepsi 6139-6002 yellow dial. Must be in perfect condition with no age spots, water marks or other damage. Perhaps you might have one in your 'bits' box from an unfinished project. Price to be agreed.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

probably won't be your cuppa but there was a lovely blue pogue on the dark side last week with some patina for 90 quid or offers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nah...has to be the yellow one, Nige....but not to worry...just souced a new one from the good ol' US of A.....


----------

